# San Diego Riding



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I' am contemplating of moving to the San Diego area (including Solana Beach/Del Mar if they're nice places??) was hoping to get some opinions on the riding scene down there. If I lived closer to downtown is there any access to any open roads? Hills? Climbs? Traffic? Anything else to know or be aware of? Don't have a job lined up down there - but have the option to work at home. 

I'll be moving from Utah - so I know there won't be as good of climbing, and honestly I' am ok with that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chipgrafx (Mar 6, 2012)

The Solana Beach and Del Mar areas are both pretty nice areas and they are basically gateways to tons of good riding whether along the coast or heading inland toward the bigger hills or perhaps Palomar Mountain.

I work downtown (in the Gaslamp District) and occasionally ride to work from the east county area. Traffic can be an issue and many of the roads leave much to be desired. If you were to live downtown you aren't very far from decent riding but, in my opinion, riding in the heart of downtown isn't that great.

I am sure others will offer plenty more insight and opinion.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Visit! There's so many different areas. Best to just come see for yourself really. I'm further north in Dana Point so i can't help much by way of SD - but you may decide to live a little further out to increase your chances for better riding...since you can work from home like me  good luck and if you want to go for a ride get in touch.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I ride the coast quite frequently when I'm home. It's a beautiful ride and the area you're looking at is a perfect starting point. You can ride inland from there as well. Julian has great climbing as well as many other inland areas that you could ride to if you have the legs to do it.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

Appreciate the input. After looking at Google Maps w/ "bicycling" on - looks likes there's lots of bike lanes; that puts my mind at ease. Eventually I will be leaving my job and hope to find something there in the area, in particular area that would be good for me to live in if I get a job in San Diego? Local group rides to join? I don't know anybody there and would like to meet some people so I'm not so isolated.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's a bike friendly town*

great riding in North County but also great riding in downtown / city area
as many hills as you need, some pushing 7K feet and Mt Palomar is an HC category climb (South Grade)
what is best is how many days you'll get to rdie


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't really rule anyplace out from a riding perspective except maybe Coronado since you'd have to deal with the ferry or strand every time you wanted to get a decent length ride in by going off the island. Just about everywhere else you'll find plenty of riding, local bike shops and people who ride. Solana Beach is pretty ideal which makes it expensive. I guess my advice would be to focus on the non-cycling related aspects of location that are important to you and if Solana Beach and Del Mar fit that bill then you are good to go.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> great riding in North County but also great riding in downtown / city area
> as many hills as you need, some pushing 7K feet and Mt Palomar is an HC category climb (South Grade)
> what is best is how many days you'll get to rdie


+1 Lots of great riding in the North county, I will throw up a pic of route that I ride on a regular basis
1. Lake Wholford loop 25 mi.run with two lane rd.so can be a little scarey
2. the bike path from Escondido to palomar College in San Marcos then Hop the Sprinter Rail and head to the coast for some coastal riding
3. mission bay park for cruising the beach
4. run down the 101 great coastal ride
5. and the list goes on and on.............


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

there are plenty of rides in the san diego area w/ climbing...GWL for instance.


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, Great Western Loop


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Kristatos said:


> I wouldn't really rule anyplace out from a riding perspective except maybe Coronado since you'd have to deal with the ferry or strand every time you wanted to get a decent length ride in by going off the island. Just about everywhere else you'll find plenty of riding, local bike shops and people who ride. Solana Beach is pretty ideal which makes it expensive. I guess my advice would be to focus on the non-cycling related aspects of location that are important to you and if Solana Beach and Del Mar fit that bill then you are good to go.


Don't rule out 'Nado. They have a little cycling group that rides the Strand every Saturday morning for the past 30 years. It's affectionately called the Donut Ride (you'll know why when you show up). It's mostly a social ride but during the summer there are fast riders from some of the local racing teams and the group can swell up to 50+. After the ride there's usually a consensus for a longer ride on Sunday. I know it's hard to believe but some of us actually like to ride around the bay to ride further north on Sunday. 

Miles is miles.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

pedalfeet said:


> I' am contemplating of moving to the San Diego area (including Solana Beach/Del Mar if they're nice places??)


I believe you'll find Del Mar tolerable.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been living in Ocean Beach for the past 2 years (currently in process of moving to NorCal though). I absolutely loved it, and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Really kinda hard to go wrong anywhere in SD though. 


I could ride up to the Point Loma lighthouse and basically do as much hill climbing as I wanted since the whole area is nothing but hills, traffic was not terrible, and riding through the various neighborhoods is quiet with exceptional views...not to mention, the actual lighthouse area itself. 

I could also ride north of my place and go hit Fiesta Island for as many laps/miles as I wanted. Mostly flat, very slight little elevation changes, and usually a nice breeze. Traffic going in one direction, and usually not an issue. Nice wide single lane road around the island. 

Those were always my two quick and easy ways to get a variety of riding in within just a stones throw of my place. Sometimes I'd do both. Go warm up on the Island and then head up the hills to the Lighthouse, then back down for a few more laps before calling it a day.



For group type rides, I'd suggest looking up the SDBC. They put on a pretty well attended ride on Saturday that leaves from La Jolla. The rides are broken down by category, so you assess your own abilities and place yourself in the appropriate group. There are several.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

North County San Diego is the best part. Le Jolla, Del Mar, Solana Beach, Encinitas, Carlsbad, Oceanside (not so much any more) are the best parts of SD county. IMO, that is.


----------



## bspecmr2 (May 14, 2012)

I have lived in La Jolla for the past 3 years. If you browse on Strava you will find a lot of great marked segments that see a lot of attention from the local riders. There are many pro riders in this area as well so if you feel competitive you have plenty to measure up to. The riding in this area is superb. There are many options and riding along the coast is one of the best.

As mentioned above, you will be best served to visit, spend a little time here and go out on your bike on some exploratory rides. I'm positive you will not be disappointed in the variety of terrain that this area has to offer. I have been quite happy here, but lack of work in my field forces me to look elsewhere. I will miss this area a lot if I end up moving away due to work.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Rancho Santa Fe, the 101, and some places out east (Julian, Sunrise Hwy, Rancho San Diego) are great places. Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach has Saturday morning rides at 830am. They have at least 2 groups: Fast and slow.

I live in Carlsbad and do the 101 as often as I can. I'm a newer rider so the flat, rolling hills are nice.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Z6_esb said:


> Rancho Santa Fe


BTW, how is that stretch of road? I have some friends who live along there and while visiting them, I liked the rolling terrain but I've not driven longer stretches of that road to know if it is bicycle friendly.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Kuma601 said:


> BTW, how is that stretch of road? I have some friends who live along there and while visiting them, I liked the rolling terrain but I've not driven longer stretches of that road to know if it is bicycle friendly.


RSF is a big place with a lot of winding roads, hills, and narrow streets. The main road is pretty wide, maintained well, and has dedicated bike lanes to the best of my knowledge.
This a great ride...about 25 mile out and back from the beach in Del Mar/Solana Beach with a great Mexican restaurant as the turnaround point: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...andez+hide&t=h&dirflg=b&mra=ltm&z=13&lci=bike

Here is a ride through Fairbanks Ranch: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...h&dirflg=b&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=12&z=12&lci=bike


it depends on where your friends are in RSF. there is a popular road that people ride a lot that freaks me out, even driving a car. too narrow. I don't remember the name of the road though. I'll think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Kuma601 said:


> BTW, how is that stretch of road? I have some friends who live along there and while visiting them, I liked the rolling terrain but I've not driven longer stretches of that road to know if it is bicycle friendly.


Rancho Santa Fe drive or road or whatever it's called runs from Encinitas through Olivenhain and Carlsbad, up to San Marcos. I don't ride in north county a lot but it's not a great road north of Leucadia unless you like to ride on the side of a de facto freeway. That said, there's lots of roads in the area known as Rancho Santa Fe that are really nice to ride on.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Kristatos said:


> Rancho Santa Fe drive or road or whatever it's called runs from Encinitas through Olivenhain and Carlsbad, up to San Marcos. I don't ride in north county a lot but it's not a great road north of Leucadia unless you like to ride on the side of a de facto freeway. That said, there's lots of roads in the area known as Rancho Santa Fe that are really nice to ride on.


Exactly this. The city/area of Rancho Santa Fe is beautiful. Rolling hills, groves and orchards, huge estates with horses, and all of that jazz. The route I gave before gives the rider views of a lot of this including a resevoir/dam and the eastern "mountains." 

I was thinking of Elfin Forest. it is not really that close to RSF. you can take a long ride from there and go through Elfin Forest.

There is a pretty big loop my LBS does. I am not fit or fast enough to keep up with the group but here is is: Revolution Ride #2 in Solana Beach, CA | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

Please note that the elevation gain is more like 2300' and not the 1480' that mapmyride says. I used to ride motorcycles in college and I rode this route because it embodies North County: Race Track, countryside, chaparral, lake, and ocean. Awesome ride. Good food to be had in Solana Beach and Del Mar Areas as well as design/architectural district in Solana that my wife drags me too sometimes. Cool area.


----------

